# Scratched sensors.



## Karalee (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay Im a total goof when it comes to things digital, but I read something about people getting scrathes from cleaning their sensors?

How does it work if you get a scratch on your sensor? Am I right in thinking you can still take photos but they have the scratch impression on your photograph?

Can scratched sensors be replaced?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 7, 2004)

Just clean your sensor properly and you won't scratch it.

The replacement of the sensors costs about 1/2 of the camera.

Cheers


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 8, 2004)

You're actually cleaning a filter on the front of a sensor.  And the scratch index 5, I think, which is pretty tough to scratch.

But definately clean it properly every time


----------



## Fullpower (Dec 8, 2004)

i blew a piece of junk off the low pass filter on my  brand new D70. compressed air worked just fine. i turned the shop air lines down to 30 PSI, locked the shutter up, and gave it a short blast. the nikon manual  strongly discourages any mechanical cleaning or scrubbing on the LP filter.  any one else here  actually touch the filter?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 8, 2004)

I did...

Lint free tissue on a plastic butter knife and the lens liquid. Works fine for me and cleans nicely. 

Pressurized air blowers are not recommended as they may contain some lube in them.


----------

